# "Knockoff" Autozone rear valance insert for $80



## T-hensley (Dec 25, 2018)

Just made an account because I've searched everywhere and can't seem to find anything on people who have bought the cheap knock off brand rear valance insert. I just couldn't justify paying $400 for plastic so I ordered the one from Autozone for $80 that doesn't say GTO. I'm a firm believer in "you get what you pay for" but it was $80 so I had to at least give it a try lol. The car is still at the shop getting some go fast parts so I can't test fit. Just wondering if anybody else has ran this one. Seems to be a solid design for the price. If this doesn't work I'm probably just going to order the CF diffuser from Mavman. 

Thanks and Merry Christmas!!


----------

